# Wax Oil



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All..

Been cracking on with my engine bay now doing a bit here and a bit there, but there are just some areas in the car I cannot get to..

I want to remove all the yellow / black / brown wax oil from the engine bay, as it looks awful.










I have tried lots and whilst tardis and the like work they require lots and lots of scrubbing...

Im looking to be able to spray on and watch it dissolve and then was away (yeah right) but seriously there must be a more suited product?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## skodadriver (Jul 19, 2013)

Try Gunk or Jizer with a stiff paint brush,worked for me in the past.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

skodadriver said:


> Try Gunk or Jizer with a stiff paint brush,worked for me in the past.


Yeah I have tried gunk didn't really touch it


----------



## skodadriver (Jul 19, 2013)

White spirit also works,softens the wax.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Carb/Brake cleaner, I always found it works but to be fair you may have to have a few goes at it. I tried it and it worked on my MkII Golf, good luck.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Might be worthwhile warming the wax, steamer may just do the trick..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The thing to remember this stuff is not made to come off easy.

Its going to be multiple hits whatever it is.

But once done perhaps bilt hambers clear wax to keep the colour but give good protection.

Dynax UC

http://www.bilthamber.com/cavity-waxes/dynax-uc


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

cheers guys 

Dynac will def be used after once I got it nice and clean


----------

